# Hey My Lover



## techiegurl (Dec 13, 2006)

HEY THIS IS MY NEW _FAVORITE_ WEBSITE JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW!! [/ ​


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well let me say Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

For ******* sake Chris do you have to post the same comment in every thread? Just cause you've got more posts than me


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 21, 2006)

So what if I have 3 times as many posts as you? It just means I've been here longer. Refer to the comment in Van's signature about not confusing word count with content. Post count does not neccessarily have a relationship to quality of posts...

Now, now, now, if I post the same comment each time it alleviates the need for me to have to think up something new. Much easier for me. That is why everyone generally gets a generic welcome...


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a large number of posts, yet a very low word count. It really doesn't matter how much you say, but what.


----------



## mbandgeek (Dec 21, 2006)

I have to agree with avkid


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 21, 2006)

I disagree.

It's not the number of posts versus post count, it's the actual full-length detailed helpful comments in those posts. Full Stop. Or period whatever you say over there.

Of course, disagreeing is not very helpful, is it? I'm sure Chris knew I was just s&*t-stirring.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 22, 2006)

Um, Phantom, I would have said that number of posts WAS post count... Is this a case of holiday brain? 

No, you were taking the piss out of me? I never would have guessed


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes definitely a case of holiday brain, apologies.

I seem to be developing the acute ability to send a thread hopelessly offtopic! :neutral: 

Welcome techigurl...!


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 24, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> I seem to be developing the acute ability to send a thread hopelessly offtopic! :neutral:



Come on, just write it off to life getting in the way... Since when does life EVER stay on topic all the time?

[And as much as it pains me to admit it, I also seem to have quite the knack for hijacking threads...]


----------

